# Cheerwine BBQ sauce



## payson (Oct 19, 2007)

Hereâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s a sauce that recently appeared in the South Carolina State newspaper. They referred to it as an award winning sauce although they never elaborated. Looked pretty interesting although I havenâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t tried it. For non-southerners, Cheerwine is a cherry style soft drink. Tastes like Robitussin to me but I imagine it would work well in a sauce.


*Cheerwine BBQ Sauce*

Mix the following in a large pan over high heat:
1 12 oz can of Cheerwine
5 ounces molasses
6 ounces brown sugar
10 ounces of your favorite BBQ sauce. (Personally Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d use my own home-made bone-suckin style sauce here but to each their own!)
2 ounces white vinegar
Â¼ tsp white pepper
Â¼ tsp cayenne
Â¼ tsp black pepper
Â¼ tsp crushed red pepper

Bring to a boil while stirring.

PS, it also mentioned the addition of one ounce of liquid smoke but that strikes me as borderline blasphemy!


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds interesting, may have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## rhino82 (Oct 19, 2007)

This is the "house" sauce of Smoke-n-Stokes in Greenville SC. I believe Cheerwine is even the sponsor of their BBQ team. I'm not a huge fan of it since it is pretty sweet, but they have a whole stack of trophies that says I don't know what I'm talking about. Place has pretty good BBQ all the way around and they do a killer pulled pork stuffed potato.


----------



## payson (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting. I'll have to give it a try next time I'm in Greenville. Pretty cool town.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Oct 19, 2007)

Not just southerners anymore!  Cheerwine is readily available throughout Topeka.  I am a Diet Cheerwine fan.  My work buys a case of it for our fridge just for me!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 19, 2007)

What's cheerwine?


----------



## big_pete_of_wv (Oct 20, 2007)

Here ya go...
http://www.cheerwine.com/
I love the stuff,been drinking it my whole life.I am going to try that sauce...

Another sauce
http://www.cheerwine.com/Product_Recipes.jsp


----------



## richtee (Oct 20, 2007)

Sounds disgustingly sweet to me, but then again, that's me. Mr. Minimum sugar. I should make some for all the folk I know that b&^[email protected]! about my sauces being too tart or tangy. Whining whimps, anyhow. Maybe I'll just smoke some LOLLYPOPS and serve 'em that...Hmmm...


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

AMEN

No suger rush here


----------



## gooose53 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh YEAH!!!!  I've got to try this!!  I've been drinking Cheerwine all of my 54 years and still enjoy it....sounds like this could be a real nice.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 20, 2007)

In the past when makeing rib glaze with pop, i would cook it down to a syrup then add what ever spices/rub/pepper,onion/hotsauce to it. i may try it again with Cherrywine.


----------

